# Refined Details : Project 50/50 Mk2 Golf GTi : Buckinghamshire Detailing



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

*Refined Details : Project 50/50 Mk2 Golf GTi : COMPLETION 23/02/2015*

Hi all,

Thought I'd tease a few of you with my new project... Project 50/50, the new Refined Details Demo Car/Weekend Toy.

The car is a Mk2 Golf GTi Small Bumper in Tornado Red - cosmetically she is extremely straight, rust free (except the tailgate) but the paint has seen much better days! Only 98,000 miles, 2 owners and Full Service History - and I mean FULL, the stacks of paperwork alongside the mechanics speak for themselves.

The vehicle has been off the road 18mths now - I have owned since February but have only just managed to get round to restoring due to other projects and detailing workload.

*For regular weekly updates please feel free to follow on:

Twitter | Facebook |  instagram*​
This is a snapshot into the work so far - I will be posting more frequent updates on social media and will input big updates over the upcoming months on this thread.







































A few more pictures of what I need to get through! I have been as sympathetic as possible when mopping this back due to the very low paint readings from years and years of T-cutting and evidence of a mop in the past - the 3/4 panel in particular, where you can just see the primer!













Plans are to use as a 50/50 demo for a couple of years, whilst doing some subtle and tasteful modifications (mostly suspension and performance parts), the good side alloys refurbished to their original polished look - the other side as is.

A long term view of a Full Restoration at some point and possibly an engine conversion to either the ABT or VR6 lump.

Thanks for looking so far... starting to get excited for Bug Jam 2015 already!

Please feel free to subscribe to the thread to keep track of my progress


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great project. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

Any updates on this?


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Look forward to this one. Great work so far


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Had one of these in last year, great to see another getting the care it deserves, can't wait to see the Pirelli alloys refurbed 👍


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results so far :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

The penultimate update before completion - alloys to be powder coated tomorrow and a MOT on Tuesday. Very excited to be getting this back on the road.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

excellent


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Prestige Detail said:


> Had one of these in last year, great to see another getting the care it deserves, can't wait to see the Pirelli alloys refurbed 👍


Alloys now refurbished!


__
http://instagr.am/p/zKsd5WyQiV/


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

In the end I decided to restore the entirety of the vehicle.

Here are the results.





















Alloys were powder coated.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Your MK2 is now looking lovely !


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL !

Can't beat a Mk2 ! ;-)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

good effort


----------



## Jimmy2k (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks amazing, great to see it restored like that. 
So you think you'll be able to avoid having to re-spray at all? What wax / sealant are you using to protect with?


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

car looks awesome, what process did you go through to get it back to that standard?


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Jimmy2k said:


> So you think you'll be able to avoid having to re-spray at all?


A strange question to ask after seeing those pictures :lol:

Top job and probably leaves more of an impression now that the entire car was restored.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround!! :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

L.J. said:


> A strange question to ask after seeing those pictures :lol:


Not considering the big patch of bubbling rust on the tailgate, from the finished pictures it still looks to be there though.


----------

